# Favorite soundtrack/score per Genre



## Rondo

After seeing all of the latest 'Favorite List' discussions for symphonies, I thought why not start one for original soundtracks and film scores. These can be for film _or TV_. Here's how it goes: much like the previous threads where you choose one work for every number, choose one soundtrack/score for each of the listed genres:

Action

Adventure/Fantasy

Comedy

Crime/Gangster

Drama

Epics/Historical

Horror

Musicals/Dance

Science-Fiction

War/Anti-War

Westerns

There may seem to be some overlap with some of these, but the genres should speak for themselves nevertheless. You can mention a composer more than once (or only once if you feel so inclined). These can only be _original_ works written specifically for film or TV (iow: Barber's _Adagio for Strings_ is not eligible). This should be a neat discussion with some very interesting lists .

For starters, here is mine:

*Action* Eflman: _Mission Impossible_

*Adventure/Fantasy* Debney: _Cutthroat Island_

*Comedy* Williams: _1941_

*Crime/Gangster* Goldsmith: _LA Confidential_

*Drama* Elfman: _Black Beauty_

*Epics/Historical* Zimmer: _Gladiator_

*Horror* Herrmann: _Psycho_

*Musicals/Dance* Elfman: _The Nightmare Before Christmas_

*Science-Fiction* Sheamur: _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_

*War/Anti-War* Williams: _The Patriot_

*Westerns* Broughton: _Silverado_


----------



## Yagan Kiely

*Action* Zimmer: _Gladiator_

*Adventure/Fantasy* Shore: _LotR_

*Comedy* Williams: Catch me if you can (Comedy?)

*Crime/Gangster* Dunno, don't really take notice of the music in these movies, probably because the music is designed (often) not to be noticed.

*Drama* When I think of one I'll update.

*Epics/Historical* What's an epic movie???

*Horror* Goldenthal: Alien 3 (Horror/Sci-FI?)

*Musicals/Dance* Elfman: _The Nightmare Before Christmas_

*Science-Fiction* Williams: _Star Wars I-VI_

*War/Anti-War* Dunno.

*Westerns* _WESTERNS ARE *****_


----------



## Rondo

Here is the website I used get the genres listed. It describes each of them, as well. As I said, there is some over-lap (ie Epic/War/Action, Drama/Crime, Sci-fi/Horror). So, a lot of films could easily fit into more than one category.

Nice to see Eliot Goldenthal on a list. It's hard to make a list like this without mentioning either Williams, Elfman, Zimmer or Horner.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

I believe Gladiator is more of an action than historical.


----------



## Rondo

Yagan Kiely said:


> I believe Gladiator is more of an action than historical.


Some categories are ambiguous, so I thought of it as an Epic...much like Troy or The Odyssey. But, by definition, Action fits as well.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## LvB

This is definitely a top-of-the-head list, and I'm sure that second thoughts will occur as I see or remember other films. You may notice that I cheated slightly, in that I used the battle on the ice from _Alexander Nevsky_ to get it into the 'war' category in order to use _Metropolis_ as an 'epic'. 

Action: Erich Wolfgang Korngold: _The Adventures of Robin Hood_

Adventure/Fantasy: Michael Kamen: _The Adventures of Baron Munchausen_

Comedy: Danny Elfman: _Back to School_ (the orchestral portions, not the pop tunes)

Crime/Gangster: Nino Rota: _The Godfather_

Drama: Georges Delerue: _Contempt_

Epics/Historical: Gottfried Huppertz: _Metropolis_

Horror: Frank Skinner: _Son of Frankenstein_

Musicals/Dance: Irving Berlin: _Follow the Fleet_

Science-Fiction: Jerry Goldsmith: _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_

War/Anti-War: Sergei Prokofiev: _Alexander Nevsky_

Westerns: Sergio Morricone: _Once Upon a Time in the West_


----------



## Rondo

LvB said:


> Comedy: Danny Elfman: _Back to School_ (the orchestral portions, not the pop tunes)


I've never heard of this particular film. From your parenthetical, I have an idea of what the soundtrack is like. I have several in my possession which include a mix of orchestral and [mostly] cheesy rock music. Ironically, I consider one of those to be a favorite: Silvestri's score from _Judge Dredd._ Very neat, and comically _Wagnerian_ in style.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Action - David Arnold: Casino Royale

Adventure/Fantasy - Hans Zimmer: Pirates of the Carribean

Comedy - Harry Gregson-Williams: Shrek

Crime/Gangster - Karyn Rachtman (music supervisor): Pulp Fiction

Drama - Mozart: Amadeus

Epics/Historical - Howard Shore: Lord of the Rings (ok, it isn't historical but what the heck!)

Horror - Herrmann: Psycho

Musicals/Dance - Sondheim: Sweeney Todd

Science-Fiction - Williams: Star Wars

War/Anti-War - Williams: Schindler's List

Westerns - Morricone: For a Few Dollars More


----------



## Edward Elgar

Yagan Kiely said:


> *Crime/Gangster* Dunno, don't really take notice of the music in these movies, probably because the music is designed (often) not to be noticed.


Really? I just watched "The Departed" and Howard Shore's music played a prominent role I thought. In fact I havn't seen a crime/gangster where music hasn't been a key feature.


Yagan Kiely said:


> *Epics/Historical* What's an epic movie???


They are lengthy and try and touch on lots of genres or ideas. A Wagner opera can be described as epic.


Yagan Kiely said:


> *Horror* Goldenthal: Alien 3 (Horror/Sci-FI?)


What the hell?! What about Goldsmith's legendary Alien score, or James Horner's magnificent effort in Aliens?


Yagan Kiely said:


> *Westerns* _WESTERNS ARE *****[/I_


_
You obviously havn't seen any good ones! Can I point you in the direction of the superb direction of Sergio Leone?_


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> Drama - Mozart: Amadeus


Lol.



> You obviously havn't seen any good ones! Can I point you in the direction of the superb direction of Sergio Leone?


Well not obviously, but it's possible. I've never been able to sit through one as everything about all that I've seem turn me off them. Even 3:10 to Yuma even though I generally love Crowe's acting... I didn't enjoy the film. Not a true western, but it does bear obvious characteristic qualities to them.



> They are lengthy and try and touch on lots of genres or ideas.


'Such as' is what I mean. I've heard LotR being described as one simply because it is pretty much an eleven our movie.



> What the hell?! What about Goldsmith's legendary Alien score, or James Horner's magnificent effort in Aliens?


Huh? Why didn't YOU chose them then? I don't like Alien's score. I can't listen to it apart from the movie. That said is does a fantastic job (obviously) in the film.

For a Drama: The score for 'the conversation' can't remember the composer!


----------



## Edward Elgar

Yagan Kiely said:


> 'Such as' is what I mean. I've heard LotR being described as one simply because it is pretty much an eleven our movie.
> 
> Huh? Why didn't YOU chose them then? I don't like Alien's score. I can't listen to it apart from the movie. That said is does a fantastic job (obviously) in the film.


Yup, the LOTR films can be described as an epic not just because of their collective duration of over 12 hours, but also because they contain a mixture of action, adventure, romance, horror, comedy and fantasy.

The Psycho soundtrack is the ultimate horror soundtrack and I think a perfect match for Hitchcock's god-like direction, that's why I chose that over the Alien soundtrack. However, this would be my second choice. As many movie franchises have found out, three is a crowd and the Alien franchise is no different. I found Alien3 to be a terrible film, supported only by the presence of Sigourney Weaver and half-decent music. That was why I was slightly confused with your choice, seeing as the obvious alternatives were highly superior.


----------



## Rondo

Edward Elgar said:


> Action - David Arnold: Casino Royale


You should hear his score for _The Musketeer,_ if you think that is good.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> I found Alien3 to be a terrible film, supported only by the presence of Sigourney Weaver and half-decent music. That was why I was slightly confused with your choice, seeing as the obvious alternatives were highly superior.


See, I thought we were talking about soundtracks, not the movies themselves. Goldenthal regarded the score as his best or near there work.


----------



## Rondo

Goldenthal is a great composer, in general. He (like a lot of other great film composers) just gets stuck doing most of his better works for sub-par films.


----------



## jadelee

Returning to the post question. My fav soundtrack is that from Matrix. I know Rob Doogan doesn't write classic music, but still his work impresses me much!


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical

Action: "Terminator 2: Judgement Day" Epic music





Adventure/Fantasy: "Lord Of The Rings"





Comedy: "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"





Crime/Gangster: "The Godfather"





Drama: "Requiem For A Dream"





Horror: "Halloween"





Science-Fiction: "Star Wars"





Westerns: "The Magnificent Seven"


----------



## shsherm

My favorite Western Movie music is"The Magnificent Seven" composed by Elmer Bernstein. My vote for horror movie music is "Psycho" by Bernard Hermann followed by "Jaws' written by John Williams and I would like to add the category of Best TV documentary music which I nominate " Victory At Sea" written by Richard Rogers and orchestrated by Robert Russell Bennett. If you have never heard it you should try it. No music represents naval ships at sea better.


----------



## dmg

I'll take a stab! (this is subject to change ... the next time I do this  )

*Action* Williams: _Indiana Jones_

*Adventure/Fantasy* Steiner: _King Kong_

*Comedy* Mancini: _Breakfast at Tiffany's_

*Crime/Gangster* Rota: _The Godfather_

*Drama* Steiner: _Gone with the Wind_

*Epics/Historical* Barry: _Dances with Wolves_

*Horror* Williams: _Jaws_

*Musicals/Dance* Various: _Fantasia_

*Science-Fiction* Goldsmith: _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_

*War/Anti-War* Horner: _Glory_

*Westerns* Newman: _How the West was Won_


----------



## dmg

There's also a bit of a debate as to whether Star Wars is science fiction or 'space fantasy'.


----------



## Aramis

Action: Dirty Harry

Adventure: The Black Pirate, La Folie des grandeurs

Comedy: Pink Panther

Crime/Gangster: Once Upon a Time in America

Drama: From Here to Eternity, Taxi Driver

Historical: Aleksander Nevsky

Horror: Jaws

Musical: Jesus Christ Superstar

War: A Bridge Too Far

Westerns: The Good, The Bad and The Ugly


----------



## Tapkaara

For the horror section, it's a tie between Ifukube's Godzilla or Kilar's Bram Stoker's Dracula for me. I don;t know about the other genres to make a good enough call.

Well, I take that back. For sci-fi, I'd say William's Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Il Seraglio

*Action:* I honestly can't think of any, action movie soundtracks are generally kind of sucky

*Adventure/Fantasy:* Bernard Hermann - Jason and the Argonauts

*Comedy:* Frankie Chan/Michael Galasso/Roel A. Garcia - Chungking Express

*Crime/Gangster:* Ennio Morricone - Once Upon a Time in America

*Drama:* Gabriel Jared - Vincent and Theo

*Epics/Historical:* Ryuichi Sakamoto and David Byrne - The Last Emperor

*Horror:* Bernard Hermann - Psycho or Popol Vuh - Nosferatu

*Musicals/Dance:* George Gershwin - An American in Paris

*Science-Fiction:* Jerry Goldsmith - Alien

*War/Anti-War:* Wojciech Kilar - The Pianist (not so keen on the movie itself)

*Westerns:* Ennio Morricone - Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Tapkaara

Il Seraglio said:


> Science-Fiction: Popol Vuh - Nosferatu (Werner Herzog remake)


Goodness gracious! What a great score!!!


----------



## Il Seraglio

Tapkaara said:


> Goodness gracious! What a great score!!!


Glad you agree... I'm not much of a prog fan, but Popul Vuh's movie soundtracks are some of the best I've ever heard. He did a great job with Heart of Glass too.

I have listened to one or two of his standalone albums, but they're very a difficult listen.


----------



## Tapkaara

Il Seraglio said:


> Glad you agree... I'm not much of a prog fan, but Popul Vuh's movie soundtracks are some of the best I've ever heard. He did a great job with Heart of Glass too.
> 
> I have listened to one or two of his standalone albums, but they're very a difficult listen.


I can only say I know of Popol Vuh's (great name!) music from Herzog's Nosferatu, but it suits the film so well.

And it's a splendid film, too. One of my favorite films of the 1970s, actually.


----------



## Aramis

> I have listened to one or two of his standalone albums, but they're very a difficult listen.


Popol Vuh is not difficult to listen. You just have to know how to do it, if you enjoy other experimental/prog rock bands you will easily approach PV.


----------



## Sieglinde

Action - if Kill Bill counts as action... but most of the music is stolen from other films. 

Adventure/Fantasy - well, Lord of the Rings had some epic musics... but not coming close to the other Ring.

Comedy - Monty Python and the Holy Grail - it has a brilliant score. Better than most "real" medieval films.

Crime/Gangster - Nino Rota's score to the Godfather Trilogy. 

Drama - can I cheat and write in Amadeus?

Epics/Historical - Gone With The Wind

Horror - the original Omen.

Musicals/Dance - Les Misérables, although there's no movie from the musical yet.

Science-Fiction - Star Wars. Especially the Imperial March and Duel of Fates.

War/Anti-War - The Deer Hunter (don't know the composer)

Westerns - Once Upon A Time in the West by Morricone. Actually, almost everything Morricone.


And I have to add a movie which is epic because of the complete absence of music: Dreyer's Jeanne d'Arc. Sometimes they add music to it, but originally it's competely silent.


----------



## TWhite

Wow, next to some of the mentioned scores, mine are probably absolutely PEDESTRIAN, but here's what I tend to like. 
Action: DARK OF THE SUN (aka THE MERCENARIES)
Adventure: Korngold: THE SEA HAWK (tied with ADVENTURES OF ROBIN HOOD)
Comedy: THE LADY EVE
Historical/Epic: a 3-way tie: Rosza: EL CID/Prokofiev: ALEXANDER NEVSKY/Walton: HENRY V
Sci Fi: THEM!
Musical (I'm presuming original scores, not B'way adaptations) THE HARVEY GIRLS/SEVEN BRIDES FOR SEVEN BROTHERS
War: Waxman: EDGE OF DARKNESS
Western: Toss up between Tiompkin's RED RIVER and Moross' THE BIG COUNTRY

Tom


----------

